# server dovecot-auth: gkr-pam: error looking up user information for:



## Niko (6. März 2011)

Hallo Forum,
ich habe einen openSuse Server jetzt ein paar wochen mit ISPC3 laufen, installiert habe ich nach einer Anleitung hier von dieser Webseite.
Bei der Durchsicht der Logfiles fallen mir Einträge wie dieser hier auf:

```
server dovecot-auth: gkr-pam: error looking up user information for:
```
gefolgt von der jeweiligen Emailadresse die ja auch gleichzeitig der Username ist.
Sind diese Log-Einträge dadurch verursacht, dass die Emailkonten nur virtuell bestehen? Ich kann nämlich mit allen Konten problemlos Emails verschicken und empfangen.
Oder läuft hier doch etwas verkehrt?
Wie auch immer, ich würde diese Einträge auf jeden Fall gerne los werden da sie die Log-Files ordentlich anwachsen lassen.

Niko


----------



## Till (7. März 2011)

Es scheint so als ob dort noch ein pam Modul in Deiner Dovecot Konfiguration zur Authentifizierung aktiv ist. PAM wird in einem ispconfig 3 setup aber nicht verwendet, Du kannst es also deaktivieren.


----------

